# Wolverhampton tumbers or mags: NO info online!



## Wodin (Nov 5, 2012)

*Wolverhampton tumblers or mags: NO info online!*

the internet has NO information on these petite tumbler pigeons, all i seem to find is for sale ads. I have aquired a lovely pair of wolverhamption tumblers, wolvies or mags as they are sometimes knows but does anyone have any info on them? They are 50%white, 50% blue with much bronzing to the bars and washed out white bars on the tails (one is smokey blue). i think this is called opals. they are bull eyes and have dark beaks. Has anyone had any experience? good breeders? good tumblers? i was considering crossing one with my other rollers to maybe introduce the opal colour- im not too fussed about performance, more to do with colours. thanks


----------



## Wodin (Nov 5, 2012)

ill try and upload some pictures tonight.


----------



## Wodin (Nov 5, 2012)

very similar to the birds in this photo, but barred birds.


----------



## ims079 (Aug 21, 2012)

do they look like any of these?
https://picasaweb.google.com/minipaul7/NottsYoungBirdShow2012#

1st column, 5th down.
https://picasaweb.google.com/minipaul7/NottsYoungBirdShow2012#5806654401023918690


----------



## Wodin (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes! Almost identical to the bird in your second link- but mine have a little more white in the body. they are great looking birds and seem to have much more personality than the others (into everything-placid,relaxed) , but i can find zero info on them. so any help is much appreciated. Whats the standard for these birds? are they any good for crossing with other rollers? they were sold to me as part of a flock of birmingham rollers but i recongised them as wolvies.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I will see if I can find the info I once saw on Wolverhamptons. They would not mix well with Birminghams as they only do a couple flips (thus they are called Tumblers rather than Rollers). They come in Badge and Magpied markings.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

ims079 said:


> do they look like any of these?
> https://picasaweb.google.com/minipaul7/NottsYoungBirdShow2012#
> 
> 1st column, 5th down.
> https://picasaweb.google.com/minipaul7/NottsYoungBirdShow2012#5806654401023918690


1st column, 5th down - Those are real West of England Tumblers


----------



## Wodin (Nov 5, 2012)

thanks, any info is much appreciated. I will not cross them in that case. BTW those westys are stunning. Easily may fave breed, i had to sell up mine a couple of years ago- had some stunners.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I've asked around and found the guy who originally put up a scan/photo of the page from the book of standards. Should have some useful info for them


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

All I had seen were the badges, which are actually badges, haha. The "magpies" look more like Gazi, and in this case, with rosewing (the little white feathers on the wing butt) as well. Let's see if this is big enough to read. Waiting on the other part of the standard


----------



## Wodin (Nov 5, 2012)

oh great! is this your book? Im kinda baffled now, i thought i had mags but i think i must have badges, or something inbetween lol they have a lof of white on the body- their wings are smokey blue with bronze bars , one seems to be an opal judging from him tal bar. their heads kindof have a blue helmet, but it is not as distinc as in the picture- and certany not a bib. Its strange-the breed seems to have no definate markings- say like that of a bald west of england tumbler! im away this weekend, but when i returm i will upload some pics (even thought ey are seriouslt in the moult right now!)


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Could be a mix between them yes  Of course, the colors would really only matter if they are being shown. If you're just flying them, then as long as they fly and tumble they are good!

Not my book. It's a friend's from the UK. It's from the NPA book of standards


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Part 2 (this part continues the description of the badges)










Part 3 (continues the description of the magpies)


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I uploaded the first one myself so it would be bigger and easier to read  Let me know if anyone needs the other two pages larger!


----------



## Wodin (Nov 5, 2012)

late reply, sorry, great info!!!!on reflection i think i have aquired 2 pairs. i pair of the black headed type and 1 of the white headed type. they have a different look to the shape of their heads that the birmingham rollers......my next question is.....is the bronzing in them indigo? or just bronze??? for eg, if i were to mate 1 to a spread black would i got the andalusian pigeon colour? cheers


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The birds in the picture you posted are bronze, not indigo


----------



## Wodin (Nov 5, 2012)

i a starting to believe these two are the other type of wolverhampton tumblers, and not in fact birmingham rollers.


----------

